# Hey



## marscrai (May 16, 2010)

Hey Guys. I'm Craig, i'm 24 and from Saltaire in West Yorkshire. Currently keep pet mice, not breeding, but plan to start soon. At the moment I have 3 does; Jerry who is about 18 months, Maisy (8 weeks-ish) & Minnie (6 weeks-ish) - recently aquired the latter two to keep Jerry company after her room mate, Mrs Jingles, died. All pet shop bought, would quite like to souce my next lot of mice from a local breeder so I have a bit more of an idea of history for when I start breeding.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello Craig, WELCOME TO THE FORUM

Mrs Jingles!!! thats great lol i am currently reading the green mile.

Your find know finer hobby than that of breeding and exhibiting fancy mice, if you are just wishing to breed as a hobbyist i would recommend getting some new stock to start breeding from and keep your girls as pets. Stock can be sorced easily from this forum or if there is a varity in perticular that you would like to start breeding someone one here can point you in the right direction. Make sure you look into mouse breeding before you start doing it, like feeding housing etc being prepared for litters of anything up to 20. Think about what you plan to do with spare stock, do you have a local pet shop or are you happy with culling? There is a lot to think about but the rewards are great! Plus i wont be the only 24 year old mouse fancier then


----------



## marscrai (May 16, 2010)

Hello to you too. I've yet to read the book, but I love the film - unfortunetly I was unable to train her to retrieve a cotton reel but she was an excellent pet none the less.

Is your name a nod to the book? I recently saw a stage version which was excellent.

I've been doing a fair bit of reading regarding breeding, this forum is proving very useful. I'll definetly be starting with new mice. I'm about to start modifying some storage boxes into homes. I have a few local pet shops who stock mice, but rarely have any available, so hopefully I'd be able to offload to them if necessary. Which part of the forum will I find culling discussions?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

All your culling questions can be answered in the culling section, further down the index page.

The secret garden name i have choosen is because of my own garden its secretly tucked away and i was out in the garden sitting on my new tables and chairs while i joined the forum so hense i choose this name. I have some pictures of my garden on the website some where on here because i am really sad lol!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

You have to have 50+ posts to go to the culling section. And I'm 22 (and a Yank!) so you're not the only one around. I think we even have a couple teens running around somewhere... :mrgreen:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!
Im 21. I didnt realize there was so many young mouse lovers here.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i feel old


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey backatacha'

(There, there, Shiprat; you can only be young once, but you can be immature forever....)

(...just like me! And I bet I'm the senior over you by a decade or two. Gonna have to go check your profile now to see if you included any personal info...  )


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello!!


----------



## marscrai (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome!

You're only as old as you think you are, shiprat! :lol:


----------

